

Ask HN: How do I start contributing to open source projects? - _RPM


======
webmaven
Second the suggestion of OpenHatch:
[http://openhatch.org/](http://openhatch.org/)

If you are a college student, try getting into the Google Summer of Code next
year: [https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/homepage/google/gsoc2014](https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/homepage/google/gsoc2014)

If you are a high school student, The Google Code-In contest may be of
interest (dates for 2014 haven't been announced yet):
[https://developers.google.com/open-
source/gci/](https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/)

------
mindcrime
This may be overkill, but if you want to learn a lot about the overall
history/culture/etc. behind open source projects, I just wrote a blog post
linking to a number of great resources. You may find some of this stuff
useful, especially if you're interested in the licensing aspect.

[http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2014/08/starting-points-for-
lear...](http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2014/08/starting-points-for-learning-
about-open.html)

------
nyddle
Find a github repo of an interesting project an read CONTRIB file at the root
(ex.
[https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.m...](https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)).

------
MalcolmDiggs
Go to github, fork something (anything you like really), add something cool to
it (or fix a bug, whatever), then submit a pull request. Boom, you're a
contributor!

------
dllthomas
The simple answer is: look through bug trackers, find an issue you can tackle,
send a patch or pull request.

However, you might also want to check out OpenHatch.

------
cledet
Find an open source library you've used in a previous or current project.

